# 2/23/22 AEW Dynamite Official Discussion Thread: Penta Goes Dark; Kingston/Jericho Faceoff



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

All the teams I picked to win are in this battle royale. Not sure which of Santana and Ortiz, Young Bucks or ReDRagon are coming out of this one.

Lucha Bros are booking indie dates, so maybe they will be a surprise in the 2nd BR?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It seems a little too obvious for me that Young Bucks and reDRagon will ultimately be the two teams that go on to face Luchasurus & Jungle Boy at Revolution.

I think I'd prefer one of Bucks/reDRagon winning to further show the discontent between them in the group and Santana and Ortiz winning the other and ultimately winning the belts.

Their time has come.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Erik. said:


> It seems a little too obvious for me that Young Bucks and reDRagon will ultimately be the two teams that go on to face Luchasurus & Jungle Boy at Revolution.
> 
> I think I'd prefer one of Bucks/reDRagon winning to further show the discontent between them in the group and Santana and Ortiz winning the other and ultimately winning the belts.
> 
> Their time has come.


There are two battle royales right? Young Bucks, reDRagon and Santana and Ortiz are all in this one on Wednesday according to the graphic. So, logically the 2nd BR will have different teams in it, which means only one of those 3 teams will be in the title match at Revolution


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Geeee said:


> There are two battle royales right? Young Bucks, reDRagon and Santana and Ortiz are all in this one on Wednesday according to the graphic. So, logically the 2nd BR will have different teams in it, which means only one of those 3 teams will be in the title match at Revolution


Ah, yeah. Good point.

That makes alot more sense, ha.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

I reckon Pround n Powerful will win 1st battle Royal and we'll get Bucks vs Redragon in a tag match at Revolution, perhaps maybe for a spot in Jay's Bullet Club. If so, would prefer Redragon aligning with Jay and eventually vs Cole & Bucks and even vs Omega & Bucks (Elite.) 

Can see Moxley & Bryan being the 3rd team in tag title match. I'm sure I remember hearing that 2nd battle Royal is non teams so would be last 2 making up 3rd team, hich would fit perfect with Mox and Bryan story.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

That's cool that Bunny is getting a chance at the title, she has been great lately. Especially in that extreme tag match she was in with Tay. 

Bunny won't win, but it's still cool.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I hate to say this but I’ve lost total interest in the product. Still gonna watch but let’s just say my enthusiasm is very low. I’m not into any of the storylines. I feel like I’m watching the same show every week. Basically, I feel extremely bored when I watch Dynamite.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> I hate to say this but I’ve lost total interest in the product. Still gonna watch but let’s just say my enthusiasm is very low. I’m not into any of the storylines. I feel like I’m watching the same show every week. Basically, I feel extremely bored when I watch Dynamite.


Why would you watch if you lost total interest though?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Why would you watch if you lost total interest though?


What else would he bitch about?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Why would you watch if you lost total interest though?


Still a wrestling fan and hope I’ll end up being entertained.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> Still a wrestling fan and hope I’ll end up being entertained.


That's fair, but you do still have a lot of interest if that's the case. When I lose total interest in a show, I'll just read the reviews for future seasons before allowing myself to watch again. I mean why watch RAW when I can catch up on Power or Yellowstone and just read the results later? There's really no reason to watch 2 hours of something you lost complete interest in, then proceed to tell us about how you didn't like the experience from something you lost interest in before going into it.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Kind of a meh card....I say as someone who just fantasy booked David Flair versus Horace Hogan....

AEW's battle royals are either fantastic or terrible, no in between. This one should be good...at least based on paper. Kinda surprised they've only announced three matches.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks fairly average so far, which means it'll do 1.1m viewers.

Kings of the Black Throne vs. Death Triangle is a direct rematch from the 2/2 Dynamite (a good match) so I imagine it'll have a different result with PAC/Penta winning this time - maybe Buddy Matthews debuts after it?

For me, this show lacks a main event. Everything else looks fine for underneath, but there's nothing that screams 'main event' for the flagship show. I don't like battle royales much and I can see any major drama being saved for the casino one a week later. They could've run the Sammy vs. Andrade TNT title match that is booked for Rampage as the main event.

As for storylines, I think AEW needs an existential threat sooner or later. Not just yet as they have a fairly good cycle of storylines going. A group that doesn't just want to be the best faction, but wants to destroy the fabric of the promotion. Maybe Cody and Jay White will lead a Bullet Club invasion and the third man turns out to be...


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> I hate to say this but I’ve lost total interest in the product. Still gonna watch but let’s just say my enthusiasm is very low. I’m not into any of the storylines. I feel like I’m watching the same show every week. Basically, I feel extremely bored when I watch Dynamite.




























Why? It seems that you liked the last episode!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Jericho/Eddie promo battle should be good, Jericho will try to top the one Eddie had with Mox and Punk for sure. Let's see if he can bring back old Jericho.

I want to see Black 1 on 1 vs Penta and vs Pac. Don't care for the stable.

Give the belts to LAX. Jungle Boy/Christian are about to feud soon, it's obvious.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495847848419774472


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I bet Jade Cargill and The Bunny will be a bit of a sleeper like Jade Cargill vs Anna Jay because they are also training together


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> I bet Jade Cargill and The Bunny will be a bit of a sleeper like Jade Cargill vs Anna Jay because they are also training together


I was pleasantly surprised by the Jade Cargill/Anna Jay match myself.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> View attachment 117237
> 
> View attachment 117238
> 
> ...


sure. I enjoy some of the stuff separately but the show overall falls flat.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whoever though doing Jade vs The Bunny was a good idea is a fucking idiot.

More Brody King and possibly Dark Pentagon I'm all for. 

2 bad Eddie is getting sucked into the world of awful Jericho programs


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Whoever though doing Jade vs* The Bunny* was a good idea is a fucking idiot.


How dare you forget the rating monster that she is?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> How dare you forget the rating monster that she is?


[emoji23] she had a good one hit no doubt.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> It seems a little too obvious for me that Young Bucks and reDRagon will ultimately be the two teams that go on to face Luchasurus & Jungle Boy at Revolution.
> 
> I think I'd prefer one of Bucks/reDRagon winning to further show the discontent between them in the group and Santana and Ortiz winning the other and ultimately winning the belts.
> 
> Their time has come.


I almost think they eliminate each other in both competitions and go on to face each other at Revolution

or only one makes it

I think FTR and PnP are in with a shout for winning either


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Looks fairly average so far, which means it'll do 1.1m viewers.
> 
> Kings of the Black Throne vs. Death Triangle is a direct rematch from the 2/2 Dynamite (a good match) so I imagine it'll have a different result with PAC/Penta winning this time - maybe Buddy Matthews debuts after it?


Rey Fenix could be to return here, possibly he helps Death Triangle steal the win from HoB. Or maybe we get both, Rey returns and then Buddy debuts?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Looks like a meh card outside of Jericho/Kingston promo. Is it me or did they already forget about Keith Lee? He debuts, squashes someone, and disappeared. Not really a massive debut if you are pretty much forgotten about for 2 Dynamites after your debut. Would LOL if he is off TV until his Revolution match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I almost think they eliminate each other in both competitions and go on to face each other at Revolution
> 
> or only one makes it
> 
> I think FTR and PnP are in with a shout for winning either


Depends on how many matches they want to be on the Revolution card. As of now you'll have:

1. Punk vs. MJF
2. Bryan vs. Mox
3. Cole vs. Hangman
4. Britt vs. Rosa
5. Ladder Mattch
6. Sammy vs. Darby vs. Andrade
7. Jurassic Express vs. ??? vs. ???
8. Jericho vs. Eddie
9. Something with Malakai, Pac, Penta
10. Maybe a Jade defense

Point is they'll have to cut things off somewhere. And a 3 Way Tag & Bucks vs. RedDragon might be a bit much.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

reDRagon can be left off the match card and still make an appearance during Cole vs Hangman. 

AEW likes to hold back a major angle to have it carry television right after they blow off many angles at a PPV. I could see Sammy vs Andrade vs Allin not on the PPV.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Looks like a meh card outside of Jericho/Kingston promo. Is it me or did they already forget about Keith Lee? He debuts, squashes someone, and disappeared. Not really a massive debut if you are pretty much forgotten about for 2 Dynamites after your debut. Would LOL if he is off TV until his Revolution match.


So you didn't watch last week then?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think Lee was on his honeymoon with Mia Yim last week.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Scuba Steve said:


> So you didn't watch last week then?



I watched it off and on. What match of Keith Lees did I miss?


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I watched it off and on. What match of Keith Lees did I miss?


Ther was a promo/video segment.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Expect another bad rating.


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> Expect another bad rating.


Yeah, this card doesn't look very promising, yikes


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Neverbowdown247 said:


> Yeah, this card doesn't look very promising, yikes


It’s the same thing every week. Nothing stands out. Good match. Good promo. Another decent match. Another decent promo. One awful women match. No fireworks. No big angles.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> Expect another bad rating.


And if they do a good rating ?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

hyped for Eddie/Y2J promo and the continuation of the MJF/Punk and Mox/Bryan feuds.
Tag Team Match going to be great and Bunny finally on Dynamite. 🤤
Hopefully they do something good with Adam Page his feud with Adam Cole just sucks right now.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Alex A may be going dark with Penta.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496306527707217920


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

G


Hotdiggity11 said:


> Looks like a meh card outside of Jericho/Kingston promo. Is it me or did they already forget about Keith Lee? He debuts, squashes someone, and disappeared. Not really a massive debut if you are pretty much forgotten about for 2 Dynamites after your debut. Would LOL if he is off TV until his Revolution match.


He did a good promo on Dynamite last week.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Rampage like card

boo


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

La Parka said:


> Rampage like card
> 
> boo


Agree, I will probably pass on watching live. They really need more PPV's and less filler


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I actually think that it's a decent preview. Obviously there will be more on the show than those 4 things. Like maybe also something from Hangman Page, Moxley, Danielson, CM Punk, Britt Baker or whoever.

They need to keep rolling with Keith Lee. The promo last week was fine.. but keep going with him. Have him out there doing something. I will be negative if they don't at least have Keith on Dynamite setting up a match for Rampage or whatever.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Southerner said:


> I actually think that it's a decent preview. Obviously there will be more on the show than those 4 things. Like maybe also something from Hangman Page, Moxley, Danielson, CM Punk, Britt Baker or whoever.
> 
> They need to keep rolling with Keith Lee. The promo last week was fine.. but keep going with him. Have him out there doing something. I will be negative if they don't at least have Keith on Dynamite setting up a match for Rampage or whatever.


I'd probably have Keith Lee mow down another member of AHFO next. Quen fits easy but Blade is also an easy to throw together option.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Backstage at Dynamite tonight is...



Spoiler



Jonathan Gresham, the reigning ROH World Champion

One of the best technical wrestlers in the world, although _very_ short in stature. Seems like the type of guy who would fit into Danielson's current arc.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Backstage at Dynamite tonight is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danielson did say that


Spoiler



Gresham


 was one of the wrestler he wanted to face. He does fit well in Bryan's Dojo. They may also set up a match for the


Spoiler



ROH World title


 since he has been defending that thing every where.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Backstage at Dynamite tonight is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy is a dwarf and would look so out of place in AEW and that's saying something.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Backstage at Dynamite tonight is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could also tie into Tony's promised announcement if


Spoiler



ROH Title is defended, which could indicate Tony bought ROH. There has been more pre-match hand-shaking than usual in AEW


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They've now moved almost 6,000 tickets for tonight's show. A very good number.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

omaroo said:


> The guy is a dwarf and would look so out of place in AEW and that's saying something.


I would say he has about the same dimensions as John Silver but then Silver is used as a comedy relief plucky underdog


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ricky Starks vs 10 has been added as a Face of the Revolution qualifying match. As much as I want this all Hoss Royale, Ricky should not be losing this match


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jade is trying to get viewership above a mil again:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496612413747122181*


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Ricky Starks vs 10 has been added as a Face of the Revolution qualifying match. As much as I want this all Hoss Royale, Ricky should not be losing this match


I think 10 should win to start peeling him away from DO. I don't want a Team Taz storyline in the FOTC ladder match.

Hook could run through Dark Order next though if they do something between Team Taz and Dark Order.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

RiverFenix said:


> Could also tie into Tony's promised announcement if
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Ever since I heard the news that Danielson, Punk and the Briscoes will be the first inductees into the ROH Hall of Fame I was thinking how amazing it would be if TK bought ROH. 

Can you imagine, if Danielson just spontaneously called out Gresham and won the ROH world title tonight. Then the Briscoes and Deonna Purrazo debuted, too. Now that´s an invasion porno.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Geeee said:


> Ricky Starks vs 10 has been added as a Face of the Revolution qualifying match. As much as I want this all Hoss Royale, Ricky should not be losing this match


 Quick thought:

Hobbs
Starks
Hook
Lee


Spoiler



Swerve


Wardlow

Lee and


Spoiler



Swerve


 join Team Tazz at the start of the match and Wardlow is going one on five to a massive babyface pop.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit, the card just got 1000x better.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496618140251435011


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Holy shit, the card just got 1000x better.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496618140251435011


Damn that looks good


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Holy shit, the card just got 1000x better.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496618140251435011


Holy shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THIS IS NOT A DRILL! I REPEAT, THIS IS NOT A DRILL!!!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496618140251435011*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HOLY CRAP!!!!

I JUST saw that notice elsewhere moments ago.

Bryan Danielson vs Daniel Garcia sounds fucking awesome!!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

3venflow said:


> Holy shit, the card just got 1000x better.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496618140251435011





Spoiler



I put some money down on Bryan challenging Gresham to a ROH world title match after the match, winning the belt next week and defending it against Moxley at Revolution. Regardless of TK actually buying them or not, that´s the best promotion ROH can hope for for their re-start and HOF presentation.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Danielson/Garcia should be something alright... do we start calling it MOTY now or do we actually wait to see how the match goes?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Danielson vs Daniel Garcia holy shit!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Danielson/Garcia should be something alright... do we start calling it MOTY now or do we actually wait to see how the match goes?


I'm guessing it won't go too long seeing as they have all the other stuff planned on the card. It'll probably be as long as the Moriarty match last week. 

Bryan vs Garcia on PPV though has MOTY candidate written all over it.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Are you peole really going crazy for Daniel Garcia vs Danielson? You’re all reacting like Stone Cold vs The Rock has just been announced.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Danielson/Garcia should be something alright... do we start calling it MOTY now or do we actually wait to see how the match goes?


* They're the greatest wrestlers of this generation if they can pull that off in 12 minutes.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Are you peole really going crazy for Daniel Garcia vs Danielson? You’re all reacting like Stone Cold vs The Rock has just been announced.


* This is literally the best technical wrestling match AEW can put on, and they're just giving it to us on a random episode of Dynamite. Of course people are going to be excited. No one expects it to do 1.2 million viewers though.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496622109648429065


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> * This is literally the best technical wrestling match AEW can put on, and they're just giving it to us on a random episode of Dynamite. Of course people are going to be excited. No one expects it to do 1.2 million viewers though.*


Daniel Garcia is more bland than fucking Lance Storm. You marks are absolutely hilarious. Screaming “holy shit” for Garcia vs Danielson… 😂😂😂


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Geeee said:


> Ricky Starks vs 10 has been added as a Face of the Revolution qualifying match. As much as I want this all Hoss Royale, Ricky should not be losing this match


Would make total sense though for Dante to cost Ricky the match here. Puts 10 in the Hoss Ladder match and finally sets up Starks VS Dante Martin in a week or two (or even the Buy In).


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> Daniel Garcia is more bland than fucking Lance Storm. You marks are absolutely hilarious. Screaming “holy shit” for Garcia vs Danielson… 😂😂😂


What not everybody thinks like you ?

What a shocker......

So how it is to find out that you're not the center of the world ?


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496622109648429065


Gonna guess that she is now going to be using the Cody-Vator for her entrance.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> What not everybody thinks like you ?
> 
> What a shocker......
> 
> So how it is to find out that you're not the center of the world ?


Ooooh how wrestling has fallen when fans get excited for a Daniel Garcia match 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's 20 years to the day since ROH ran its first show with the main event of Danielson vs. Daniels vs. Low Ki and semi main event of Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy. Danielson vs. Garcia is a very ROH-ish match so I wonder if Gresham being backstage could tie in (challenging Danielson post-match?)


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> Ooooh how wrestling has fallen when fans get excited for a Daniel Garcia match 😂


I'm not saying that you have to be excited for this match and personally i'm not crazy about it, i think it's going to be a good match but nothing else.

But i'm not going to make fun of peoples just because they're really hyped about a match with a wrestler that i don't find incredible.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> Ooooh how wrestling has fallen when fans get excited for a Daniel Garcia match 😂


Says the guy who's gonna sit there and watch the whole show and NOT enjoy it. Who's the loser here?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Garcia vs Danielson is going to be awesome.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496613019169742855

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Says the guy who's gonna sit there and watch the whole show and NOT enjoy it. Who's the loser here?


Just a matter of time before I completely stop watching.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Daniel Garcia is more bland than fucking Lance Storm. You marks are absolutely hilarious. Screaming “holy shit” for Garcia vs Danielson… 😂😂😂


It’s not called professional pulling faces or professional talking. The match is what is important. In addition to the match being anticipated the upcoming angle to come from it involving Danielson and Moxley AND Garcia has been a common daydream among fans online. 

Garcia isn’t onscreen enough for me to even consider him boring. He almost never speaks apart from short blurbs with 2point0. He has some solo promos. While they aren’t bad they definitely need work so he can project his voice louder and clearer.

Gsrcia reminds me of Kazunari Muraksmi at this stage in his development. For those who don’t know, that is a compliment.

I hope this match ends before the first commercial break for once. Just let them go full tilt boogie and leave us wanting more.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> Ooooh how wrestling has fallen when fans get excited for a Daniel Garcia match 😂


You back to your troll gimmick now. Go figure.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I swear you were going loco about everything on last week's Dynamite, 316. One week later and everything sucks. 🤔


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> I swear you were going loco about everything on last week's Dynamite, 316. One week later and everything sucks. 🤔


I’m tired of the booking. It’s a fucking borefest. Nothing happens. No fireworks. Sure good matches here and there but overall, Dynamite is a borefest with a bunch of very basic storylines.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> I swear you were going loco about everything on last week's Dynamite, 316. One week later and everything sucks. 🤔


Yes, it seems something like a bipolar disorder ahah


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> Just a matter of time before I completely stop watching.


You've been saying that forever lol, whatever my guy do your thing all goodie

I don't know what wrestling show you have ever watched that has always been balls to the wall intense every week


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> I’m tired of the booking. It’s a fucking borefest. Nothing happens. No fireworks. Sure good matches here and there but overall, Dynamite is a borefest with a bunch of very basic storylines.


Simple answer to all your problem stop watching if you think it's such a shit product. 

You still have WWE and other companies to check out.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

It's so weird that they're doing back-to-back battle royals to determine the tag-title challengers. You'd think they'd just do what they do with the Diamond Ring Battle Royal, and have the two remaining teams tonight challenge the tag champs at the PPV, if they're so determined to have a three-way tag-title match.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

omaroo said:


> Simple answer to all your problem stop watching if you think it's such a shit product.
> 
> You still have WWE and other companies to check out.


Gave up on WWE a long time ago but I’ll have to start watching again a little with Austin coming back.


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

rbl85 said:


> What not everybody thinks like you ?
> 
> What a shocker......
> 
> So how it is to find out that you're not the center of the world ?


Honestly what is so special about Garcia? He is absolutely bland in every way, shape or form...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I just had the most random fever dream that on Dynamite there was this 7 Minute Cody career retrospective entrance. That ended with a New Orleans Mardi Gras parade line, to introduce The Good Brothers. I just had to get that off my chest lol.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I just had the most random fever dream that on Dynamite there was this 7 Minute Cody career retrospective entrance. That ended with a New Orleans Mardi Gras parade line, to introduce The Good Brothers. I just had to get that off my chest lol.


😂😂 Mardi Gras parade though 

My craziest dream involved me surfing on tsunamis and tectonic plates as the Earth crumbled LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Mardi Gras parade though
> 
> My craziest dream involved me surfing on tsunamis and tectonic plates as the Earth crumbled LOL


At one point there was a dude dressed like this with Cody neck tattoo. But the reveal he was a random dude with a robotnik type stash. 

Surfing the Earth so exhilarating and the worst way to have to survive lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Neverbowdown247 said:


> Honestly what is so special about Garcia? He is absolutely bland in every way, shape or form...


Like i said i'm not a big fan of garcia either but i'm not mocking the people who think that he's great.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Just a matter of time before I completely stop watching.


Bro just do it and stop with the bitching on a message board. It reeks of oh woe is me over a wrestling show.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PWInsider saying...



Spoiler



Buddy Matthews has been spotted at the show



Also, AEW have signed Ace Steel as a producer.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

3venflow said:


> PWInsider saying...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think everybody is expecting an interference


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> PWInsider saying...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


🥱🥱🥱


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> I’m tired of the booking. It’s a fucking borefest. Nothing happens. No fireworks. Sure good matches here and there but overall, Dynamite is a borefest with a bunch of very basic storylines.


Back to the OG gimmick


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Lets get ready to rumblllllle my friends


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Jobber face off


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This is going to be a fucking mess hopefully its quick


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

When did Butcher get healthy


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Back to the OG gimmick


hes not wrong


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Crowd is dead. This match is a dweebathon. Ya


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

So uh bucks probably gonna win?


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Oh boy. It's unfortunately this time of the week again. Here we go.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> hes not wrong


Ehhh think he's on the extreme like when he praised everything. AEW to me is a perfectly solid promotion. Not something I'm begging others to watch to see greatness. But I never feel I wasted time watching.


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

What a terrible way to open the show...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Redragon just got no-sold by a jobber lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Can't wait to see John Silver return to his role in GOW:Ragnarok


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

AEW crowds used to be much louder.


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

This should be on AEW Dark


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> AEW crowds used to be much louder.


Why would anyone be loud for this crap?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I think its telling that Hybrid two are not even involved in this match they must be gone.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Pee break isn’t long enough for this, I wish I had a huge dump ready to go so by the time I came out, this was over.


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

Nothing gets a viewer more excited for dynamite than a dweeb battle royale


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Matt has dragged down everything he's touched in AEW.


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

Would be fantastic if Matt Hardy walked out of the company to never be seen again


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

That awkward hand to fist pound. Lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Matt should just stay in the stairwell and never come out.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Dragon and Fish gonna turn on the Bucks for sure.


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

This is awful! _Clap, clap, clap_


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

🥱


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

You can hear a needle drop in the arena, this crowd is dead


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This is fucking awful 

no energy just dudes going through the motions.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

First time we've really seen any Bucks vs FTR since their title match in 2020.


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

Oracle said:


> This is fucking awful
> 
> no energy just dudes going through the motions.


Agree, the crowd has been killed.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Please end it.


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

Oh yes! Nothing says fighting for a serious spot on a PPV like trash comedy


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Commercial break 😂


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

Yeah...I'm out. Was gonna watch but this trash royale has killed any interest, I miss the old AEW


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Rat in the Kitchen look funnier than this !


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Wasn't there supposed to be good sales for this show? 

yikes


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Very generic battle royal ...i don't like it


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

No NBA so Khan must know he will get viewers anyways. Otherwise, I’d already have it on ESPN.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Oracle said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be good sales for this show?
> 
> yikes


More than 5500 tickets were sold


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Think I'd rather watch the commercials than this match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

You know whats funny about this match that this will probably be the highest quarterly viewership because of the Big Bang Theory lead in


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

Sad what has happened to this company, at one point it seemed like wrestling was gonna become cool again but they've turned into WWE lite


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Some of these punches are awful. Legit LOLing


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Like 99% of battle royales, this hasn't been produced well except a couple of callbacks. The Rumble was god awful too.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SC on reddit is loving this show........haha god help us


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> You know whats funny about this match that this will probably be the highest quarterly viewership because of the Big Bang Theory lead in


Which will compel Tony to schedule ANOTHER battle-royal for next week.

Wait...


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> No NBA so Khan must know he will get viewers anyways. Otherwise, I’d already have it on ESPN.


I'm gonna watch reruns of 24 on Hulu or play some playstation


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PnP still not moving up the ladder it seems despite the story of Eddie will help them more. Maybe next week they're in that one and win


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Doing a suplex to the outside of the ropes in a battle royal is definitely a smart idea


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

What aew reminds me of these days is just your local jerk off fest wrestling promotion. You're not insanely invested but its just something fun to go see live for 2 hours because you like wrestling. Which is exactly how it will be for me and my friend this friday at our local wrestling show. Its nothing special on tv to go off about but just being there you're hyping yourself up over everything. Feel like this is what the industry has shifted to the past 5 years but we will move into another phase in the coming years.

But this is what the fans come off like every week in the arenas.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Neverbowdown247 said:


> Sad what has happened to this company, *at one point it seemed like wrestling was gonna become cool again* but they've turned into WWE lite


When was this period


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

the_hound said:


> SC on reddit is loving this show........haha god help us


Squared circle jerk is a joke


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

RapShepard said:


> When was this period


When the company first started it came across as legit...


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Most conventional battle-royals usually don't get very interesting until the last few people remain.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This sucks sooooo much.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

At least Harwood knows how to throw blows.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Neverbowdown247 said:


> Sad what has happened to this company, at one point it seemed like wrestling was gonna become cool again but they've turned into WWE lite


That first part never happened and was never going to happen and that second part was always going to be the case.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bryan and Garcia main eventing is good news, means they’ll get a good amount of time hopefully


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ReDragon should take the tag titles!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thank you for ending this, KOR.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Nothing beats this



http://imgur.com/DTL6rMo


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Smart by Kyle. Bucks surely win the Casino one next week.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fine at least its a fresh matchup I don't want to see Bucks vs JE again


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Fucking lame


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Here comes boring shit 🙄


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

so many losers


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

The AEW world champion is on TV? Wooow.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

BR had it's moment when guys like Santana & Silver were on top. As a whole though it was kind of boring.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Hangman came out to save the crowd from that Butt Rock.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Here comes the world champion to tell us more about his feelings. 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Loved that Hangman/Bucks moment.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> Fucking lame


Show starts with a random pointless battle royal just to follow it up with super boring shit


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

this is awful television


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

CovidFan said:


> That first part never happened and was never going to happen and that second part was always going to be the case.


The last time this company was remotely any good was when Omega was the champion


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Page/Young Bucks v Cole/O'Reilly/Fish at some point please.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Da fuck is this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hangman looked good


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Boreman Page. Ugh....


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Adam Page is just boring shit, he doesnt look tough hes just a pussy.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Page said "BayBay!" That totally means he's stealing Cole's finisher at the PPV.


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

Crowd is fantastic tonight.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Adam Page thinks he’s Edge! Bitch please.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Horrific start to the show.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I actually enjoyed the battle Royal, somewhat surprisingly. Adam Page looks great here. It’s feast or famine with him though — one week he looks subpar as champ, the next, immaculate.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Boring pussies like Adam Page are what is wrong with professional wrestling today.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

“Who are you kiddin.”



He’s not wrong.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ladies and gents it's cowboy dung


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Can John Silver fuck off


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fish is killing this, shut the fuck up


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Good promo by the champ.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Hangman page is fucking terrible. Please cut his mic. Jesus.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really good segment and promo by Adam Page.

Battle Royale was weak.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Fish is saving this hahaha


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

H.B.Rising said:


> Crowd is fantastic tonight.


Lol what? this is a joke right


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Save us, Danielson.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

The background bitching was annoying as hell lol


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Hangman page is fucking terrible. Please cut his mic. Jesus.*


Should be more generic and straight to the point..


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> this is awful television


Welcome to Dynamite.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I liked that from Hangman, solid promo to sell the match.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

its funny when people defend this when clear the majority of people are starting to wake the fuck up and see how weak its becoming, Standards are so low. Lets hope this means a big shift in change will happen in the next 8 months.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

ThirdMan said:


> Page said "BayBay!" That totally means he's stealing Cole's finisher at the PPV.


Oh no, the dreaded naked knee finisher!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The better Adam lol 

Preach!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Not as God awful as Vince McMahon but still Tony Khan is a idiot booker.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Danielson and Moxley blood ritual when?


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Neverbowdown247 said:


> The last time this company was remotely any good was when Omega was the champion


Since you quoted my response to you, I'm assuming you're saying they weren't WWE lite with Omega as champ? I can't take that response seriously. The Elite weren't making wrestling cool. They were making wrestling cool for certain fans, but not acceptably cool by people who aren't wrestling fans. During his reign, they had the sparkler botch, Jericho spraying bubbly on IC, and other "WWE Lite" things. They've always been WWE lite because it's just another professional wrestling promotion.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Araragi said:


> Danielson and Moxley blood ritual when?



Kinky.


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

Oracle said:


> Lol what? this is a joke right


Not at all. For all the crying on the board, I am enjoying the show very much. Good wrestling, good crowd reaction.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sooo what was the point of Bobby Fish hiding? LMAO


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Jericho needs to do this when he eventually faces Cole


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Can John Silver fuck off


Just the fact that he goes by "Johnny Hungee🤪" just shows what a pussy he is.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Araxen said:


> Oh no, the dreaded naked knee finisher!


No. The Panama Sunrise (Canadian Destroyer). Because that ALWAYS finishes people. Ain't nobody kicking out of that in AEDub.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Adam Cole had a great pop when he arrived in the ring. This crowd is not bad.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Daniel Garcia in a Dynamite main event…

…imagine Lance Storm being in a Raw main event in 2003.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The instant heat for MJF always makes me laugh.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MJF vs Punk is the best thing going rn tbh.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

YES!!! MJF!!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe MJF can save the Dynamite thread


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Save us MJF


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The battle royal finished strong, and Page was good, Fish needed to shut up though. Reminded me of when Eva and the Bellas were screaming over AJ Lee that one time.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MJF > Cody Rhodes


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Being a musical-theater kid is the best kind of villain origin-story.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is MJF subtly mocking Cody here with the crocodile tears and sucking up to the fans?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Mr316 said:


> Daniel Garcia in a Dynamite main event…
> 
> …imagine Lance Storm being in a Raw main event in 2003.


Well Buff Bagwell used to main event raw in 2001 lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He needs to get to the switch


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Not really feeling this MJF promo... getting this is your life/story time vibes


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What is this…


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We got Jews in the house? 🤣


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Fork my Internet provider. What have I missed?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Maxwell Jewish Friedman


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is one awful promo


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Quarterback


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

OUCH
Quarters


Hotdiggity11 said:


> Maxwell Jewish Friedman


thats great


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That's a very hot take. I'm pretty heated


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Please end this


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It’s Dear Diary promo hour. 😳


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

@CowboyKurtAngle ; I tried to find the “wrestling is real to me” clip but failed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Fork my Internet provider. What have I missed?


Not much. Average battle royale.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Not sure where they going with this, but a face promo so far from MJF and not a bad one...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol cody promo, Pretending to cry. Seems like hes mocky Cody 100 percent


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

This is bad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This promo isn't working for me


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> Please end this


You are so annoying ffs


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I wasn't expecting an MJF origin story tonight. He's been a great but somewhat one dimensional character, so these new layers are interesting.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Blah blah fucking blah.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This suuuuucks 😂😂😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Is he gay for CM Punk?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> @CowboyKurtAngle ; I tried to find the “wrestling is real to me” clip but failed[emoji1787][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> This is one awful promo


Because Tony Khan has way too much creative control, he should of left it to the wrestlers.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> This promo isn't working for me


cus it makes no sense to why hes doing it.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> Fork my Internet provider. What have I missed?


Jack shit, plus no Kenny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Are we supposed to feel bad for MJF?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Is he gay for CM Punk?



Storyline swerve. 😃


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


[emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316] Yaaas

I needed that one!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This promo is boring.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well that was cringe


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Storyline swerve. 😃


"CM Punk why you leave me 😔"


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Story time, with MJF


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This feels more like a Trish and Mickie James obsession story more than anything.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This man really came out and said "I was dumb and Jewish, feel bad for me" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I guess


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Bad rambling back story, now random yelling...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

What if Punk and MJF just ended up a tag team after this? 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MJF just poured his heart out, that’s some awesome character development.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

3venflow said:


> I wasn't expecting an MJF origin story tonight. He's been a great but somewhat one dimensional character, so these new layers are interesting.


Oh, come on. He's always been at least two-dimensional. "One-dimensional" would be if he came out as a full-blown Jewish stereotype, spinning a dreidel in the ring. Heh.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Punky, hug Jew Max and tell him it’s gonna be ok. 😒


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> cus it makes no sense to why hes doing it.


At all, like giving him a background fair. But it's not at a believable time


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

See I think that was great in adding depth to a storyline AND character by explaining MJF's past and bitterness. It's better than the usual wrestling fare.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MJF is a weirdo.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF bearing his childhood trauma.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This 100% feels like a mindgames type promo where next week MJF says of course it was fake or something.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

MJF is full of shit lol.

Playing Punk like a fiddle.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

why is there a crackhead in the ring ?


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Where are they going with it


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

MJF even pulled a tear out. What can’t this man do.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THAT'S how you cut a fired up baby face promo hangman.*


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

CM Punk always awakens my vag, only thing good so far


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Tony is panicking. This booking has been terrible


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mind games by MJF...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> At all, like giving him a background fair. But it's not at a believable time


and yet you defended the opening part of the show ? lol but yes i agree


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> Where are they going with it


MJF getting sympathy from Punk, makes Punk a little less relentless in the match, MJF uses it to his advantage and wins.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Just the fact that this is the best wrestling has to offer 💀 Unless there is some other non WWE wrestling promotion on the rise?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Seriously, how embarrassing is it that the most hated heel in the company cut a more inspiring promo than the fucking Babyface world champion?*


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Forget Russo WCW bad, that was Herb Abrams UWF bad


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> MJF just poured his heart out, that’s some awesome character development.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think maybe MJF is trying to get Punk to change the stipulation on the match?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So it was a well done promo by MJF. But this only goes 1 of 2 ways.

Either MJF is being made out to be sympathetic or Punk is a stupid babyface. And both things at this point seem counterproductive.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> CM Punk always awakens my vag, only thing good so far


Regular updates, on the hour!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Tony is panicking. This booking has been terrible


Wait until he sees the ratings tomorrow.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Seriously, how embarrassing is it that the most hated heel in the company cut a more inspiring promo than the fucking Babyface world champion?*


That's because Hangman Adam Page sucks.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496661199605354499


----------



## Notorious THB (11 mo ago)

Awesome promo by MJF.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jamie Hayter is definitely AEW's breakout female!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I think that it is pretty obvious that MJF is trying to make CM Punk the bad guy here


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Seriously, how embarrassing is it that the most hated heel in the company cut a more inspiring promo than the fucking Babyface world champion?*




MJF should have gotten the spot first. Kinda obvious at this point.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Fat dude in this jobber faction looks like a cross between Matt Jackson and John Zandig


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> See I think that was great in adding depth to a storyline AND character by explaining MJF's past and bitterness. It's better than the usual wrestling fare.


No lol

Giving him character depth on paper is great.

Randomly throwing out "I was a dumb bullied jew and you let me down" when he's a heinous heel about to get his comeuppance is an obvious ass pull to try and get Punk's guard down. 

If they're going with "I was a dumb bullied jew" as his feel for me origin save it for a face turn.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Shadow Temple music


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I wonder what MJF was thinking about to squeeze out a tear.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> and yet you defended the opening part of the show ? lol but yes i agree


Still a solid show, but that was stupid and bizarre


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Malakai Black will now cut an origin promo, and it'll be that he grew up in a safe, well-adjusted, upper-middle-class neighborhood with loving parents.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Good promo by MJF, but it makes Punk look like an idiot if he falls for it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

If I was Garcia, I’d be dropping those two geeks and getting with the stars quicker than Rockabilly dropped the Honky Tonk Man.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


>


We didn’t know any of that history that was great development lol


----------



## Notorious THB (11 mo ago)

Why call them Kings of the Black Throne instead of just House of Black.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

PAC[emoji817][emoji817][emoji817]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Red Eyes Black Metal Malakai 😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh shit they brought back titantron videos.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Notorious THB said:


> Why call them Kings of the Black Throne instead of just House of Black.


International House of Black Pancakes.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Penta Dark returns! Time to snap some arms.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

IS IT A DEBUT???


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Notorious THB (11 mo ago)

I thought that was great storytelling with the MJF promo


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

PAC is probably no more than 160lbs as a shoot but is built like a brick house and comes across as intense and psychotic. He'd be believable as a top guy


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Seriously, how embarrassing is it that the most hated heel in the company cut a more inspiring promo than the fucking Babyface world champion?*


Inspiring?

We can't laugh at Page still moping about being unconfident

Then praise MJF for crying about having fucking ADHD and CM Punk leaving lol


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Wow! Penta looks so fucking badass!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> No lol
> 
> Giving him character depth on paper is great.
> 
> ...


Yeah it definitely was a weird time to do it, but if MJF wanted to do it to throw Punk off guard, he should have did a smirk walking up the ramp or something to hint at the bullshitting.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It’s Demon Penta. 😂


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

love Alex Abrahantes committing to that entrance


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

MJF is just the best. Simple as.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Abrahantes is great too


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I want a storyline where the Young Bucks become friends with Malakai Black and he converts from Satanism to Christianity. Then we get Malakai White. Christian AF trios tag team with the Young Bucks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> We didn’t know any of that history that was great development lol


It could work in a different context if he was going face, though I can never take having ADHD as a serious crux for a villain. Idk it's just needing Ritalin isn't a cool villain reason.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The XL 2 said:


> PAC is probably no more than 160lbs as a shoot but is built like a brick house and comes across as intense and psychotic. He'd be believable as a top guy



This is why I’m not a height mark as long as you aren’t a midget. You still look intimidating if you aren’t tall. But a lot of dorks don’t wanna lift no damn weights.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

#PentaForChamp


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

LU era Penta returning and no Cody to kill him within a week. 🤣


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Penta's new dark gimmick is better than the generic Rey Mysterio brothers gimmick he had before.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I wonder if Black's entrance was inspired by Brodie. Probably just a coincidence.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I want a storyline where the Young Bucks become friends with Malakai Black and he converts from Satanism to Christianity. Then we get Malakai White. Christian AF trios tag team with the Young Bucks.


Sign me up


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Vibes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Crowd's suddenly gone really quiet. Weird.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I want a storyline where the Young Bucks become friends with Malakai Black and he converts from Satanism to Christianity. Then we get Malakai White. Christian AF trios tag team with the Young Bucks.


I want a storyline where the Young Bucks are banned from ever using a Super Kick ever again.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

MJF promo itself was really good, but a bit too long. Not one of his best promos, but I like that he had something different than the usual. It's certainly a good way for MJF to get Punk off his back a little, lower the "heat" between the two, which he'll totally exploit at some point in the next couple of weeks. It's predictable, but also some great storytelling.

Adam Page promo was really good too, and got me interested in his match and feud with Cole. Great night for promos so far. Battle Royal wasn't good, but rest of the card has potential.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Inspiring?
> 
> We can't laugh at Page still moping about being unconfident
> 
> Then praise MJF for crying about having fucking ADHD and CM Punk leaving lol


*How is he moping? He was disgusted by Punk quitting on the fans and he did something about it. Hangman just bitches and moans and feel sorry for himself and I'm sick of it. *


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm really digging this HoB vs Death Triangle feud. I'd like to see it go on beyond the PPV because there's a lot they could do with it. Fenix will return, Buddy will join HoB. They could even do some fucked up graveyard match.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I wonder if Black's entrance was inspired by Brodie. Probably just a coincidence.



Always loved this entrance. Music is intimidating too. They shoulda went further but think injuries derailed em.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> PAC is probably no more than 160lbs as a shoot but is built like a brick house and comes across as intense and psychotic. He'd be believable as a top guy


I have a friend who is about the same height and build as PAC and he competed as a body builder at 185 but you dehydrate yourself to be slimmer in those comps, so honestly PAC's kayfabe weight of 206 is probably not far from his real weight.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Araxen said:


> I want a storyline where the Young Bucks are banned from ever using a Super Kick ever again.


Comon dont you want to join the SUPEEEER KIIIIICK PARTAAAAAAAY???


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm sorry...I tried to convince myself that was cool but that was so stupid haha. Abrahantes looked like a complete idiot. That's the kind of stuff that I'd be embarrassed to tell people I watch.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

And wait didn't he just tell us a couple weeks ago he was a prom king and All State level QB and his city loved him. I'm even more annoyed with this lol. Good heel work I guess


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> MJF promo itself was really good, but a bit too long. Not one of his best promos, but I like that he had something different than the usual. It's certainly a good way for MJF to get Punk off his back a little, lower the "heat" between the two, which he'll totally exploit at some point in the next couple of weeks. It's predictable, but also some great storytelling.
> 
> Adam Page promo was really good too, and got me interested in his match and feud with Cole. Great night for promos so far. Battle Royal wasn't good, but rest of the card has potential.


If he didn’t repeat himself 80 times, it would have been shorter.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Araxen said:


> I want a storyline where the Young Bucks are banned from ever using a Super Kick ever again.


They'd be doing a LOT of stutter-steps. Heh.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> This is why I’m not a height mark as long as you aren’t a midget. You still look intimidating if you aren’t tall. But a lot of dorks don’t wanna lift no damn weights.


Dude weights are heavy


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok, that was a sick spot!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They say "go vote for breakout AEW female🤪"

Yeah, but they will probrably just rig the shit out of that just to try to push a jobber like Thunder Rosa 🙄 when we know for a fact that the breakout AEW female is actually Jamie Hayter.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496664340157632517


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Alex stole Danhausens outfit


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I wish the Bunny would beat Jade, but it won't happen.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Penta’s manager looks ridiculous.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *How is he moping? He was disgusted by Punk quitting on the fans and he did something about it. Hangman just bitches and moans and feel sorry for himself and I'm sick of it. *


Idk bruh a grown man thats been presented as an asshole for 3 years coming out and whining about how he got quarters thrown at him and that his favorite wrestler stopped wrestling (contradicting his homecoming video package) is hard to take as inspiring. It would be like Mr. Burns villain origin being he for a swirlie this one time.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Holy fuck I’m still reeling from that MJF promo. Best in the business. Put the title on him and make money.

Goddamn that was good and perfectly delivered.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why are they so slow? 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

It is quite unusual to see Penta wrestling at such a slow pace like this.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Evil Penta is badfkass!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Unique finish. He swallowed the mist! Is it like swallowing stomach acid?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Penta should be heel with his dark gimmick.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Evil Penta is badfkass!


Why is Evil Penta being booked as a good guy though? It makes no sense!


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

The heat's in the negative with this crowd.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That's Cody's shovel


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hey, that's Cody's golden shovel from the Andrade match isn't it?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Buddy Murphy!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Every time they do this, I keep hoping it's Bray.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It’s Bloody Matthews!


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I really just want to write how fucking good MJF.
Really might be in a class of his own promo wise.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

P Thriller said:


> I'm sorry...I tried to convince myself that was cool but that was so stupid haha. Abrahantes looked like a complete idiot. That's the kind of stuff that I'd be embarrassed to tell people I watch.


Yeah I wouldnt of had him do all that. Penta looking badass was good enough


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Buddy looks bigger.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

OMG new person to jerk off to of the week and soon not care about, Welcome to AEW


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Matthews got yoked. Holy shit


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> Buddy looks bigger.


Does AEW have a Wellness Policy?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Look at the size of Buddy Mathews" 9h c'mon hes not that big! 😂

Unless he was talking about something else that Alexa Bliss might agree with 🤣🤣


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Where's Fenix? are they going to do a three way with all these guys at Revolution?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Matthews is so out of place in this clique. This is retarded.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for dropping by, Demon Penta.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

new aew show debuting soon. Its called AEW monday night Debuts


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Buddy is absolutely shredded. He and Tony Nese are workout buddies and physical freaks. I'm glad Buddy joined the HoB as it'll prevent him quickly getting lost in the mix.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Man when Felix gets back this trios match is gonna be hell


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Black might need a filter. 

Buddy injures his eye

Somehow Buddy is now his underling

But also Buddy stopped Black from hurting Penta, just to hurt him


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Araxen said:


> Matthews is so out of place in this clique. This is retarded.



I thought 20+ tattoos were a requirement…


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Where's Fenix? are they going to do a three way with all these guys at Revolution?


Destroyed his elbow a few weeks ago vs. Jurassic. Out for at least a few months.


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

This is awesome!


----------



## RICKY90 (12 mo ago)

MJF is trolling big time he's by far the best heel going in wrestling right now 
penta entrance was dope


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Buddy Matthews acting like Seth Rollins? 😂


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Buddy Murphy!!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Matthews' traps go to like the middle of his head.

His neck has disappeared


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This theme kind of sounds like Seth's theme 😂


----------



## RICKY90 (12 mo ago)

Holy shit AEW is awesome


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YAY, Buddy Matthews is here!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This is bullshit, Penta would have destroyed them all in seconds, I’m mad at a scripted product.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Buddy's traps are gigantic, did he get on PAC's diet?

He and PAC should sweat on Adam Cole. Maybe he'll grow muscles through osmosis.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HoB vs Death Triangle 2/3 falls for the AEW Trios Title please.


----------



## VanillaRice10 (Feb 16, 2021)

ThirdMan said:


> Regular updates, on the hour!


What he make you do during the summer of punk when he didn’t look like an old crack head?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Good segment there


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That was an awesome segment. Great stable and great storyline


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man all of that was EPIC.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> This is bullshit, Penta would have destroyed them all in seconds, I’m mad at a scripted product.




Looks like a loser instead. 😉


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Thunder Rosa looks like she is just Santana or Ortiz in drag


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Who the fuck is Buddy Murphy? lol And why is his name "Buddy"? lmao.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Chris Jericho coming up, still don’t need need my pants


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Why are we looking at pac recovering on the mat while Penta rolls into check on him when before the lights went out penta was having his face smashed into a chair and pac hadn’t been touched in several dramatic minutes ugh


----------



## Notorious THB (11 mo ago)

Evil Buddy is here 

I keep hoping Bray Wyatt comes to take on Black.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Steroid Buddy


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Araxen said:


> Matthews is so out of place in this clique. This is retarded.


Like we are supposed to take the guy that was Alexa's bitch in NXT and Seth's minion on Smackdown seriously? 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Araxen said:


> Matthews is so out of place in this clique. This is retarded.


Like we are supposed to take the guy that was Alexa's bitch in NXT and Seth's lackey on Smackdown seriously?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Buddy is a great signing... Tony need to cut some folks ASAP.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Another overbooked mess to end a match... what a surprise.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Like we are supposed to take the guy that was Alexa's bitch in NXT and Seth's minion on Smackdown seriously? 😂


Cody was Stardust and now WWE is paying him millions to come back...this is wrestling not real life


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Idk bruh a grown man thats been presented as an asshole for 3 years coming out and whining about how he got quarters thrown at him and that his favorite wrestler stopped wrestling (contradicting his homecoming video package) is hard to take as inspiring. It would be like Mr. Burns villain origin being he for a swirlie this one time.


*
I honestly don't get how you don't see it 🤷*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496661573003137024


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I thought Buddy's debut was cool. But I thought the match was just....OK. Honestly the Pentagon Dark stuff ended after the entrance. After that he just wrestled like he always did.

And honestly....I'm just not feeling the House of Black stuff. Like this just isn't how I want to see Malakai.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Live look at MJF backstage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

If Tony had any sense of logic he would push Eddie hard


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Time to kill television time with this song.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eddie Kingston kind of looks like Carl from Aqua Tean Hunger Force, maybe he watches tv just like him too 😂


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Eddie Kingston bores me to tears, can’t wait until this feud is over. Only good thing about him is his Yankees hat.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> I thought Buddy's debut was cool. But I thought the match was just....OK. Honestly the Pentagon Dark stuff ended after the entrance. After that he just wrestled like he always did.
> 
> And honestly....I'm just not feeling the House of Black stuff. Like this just isn't how I want to see Malakai.


Black....probably shouldn't be losing by roll-up, given his uber-dark gimmick.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho has a totally different aura to him when he's in shape.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

RICKY90 said:


> Holy shit AEW is overrated


100% agreed


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> Steroid Buddy


He's fucking huge, beast of a look tbh.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jericho happy to show off his six pack. Even old man Jericho is in better shape than Adam Cole. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Me trying to just make it through this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

shandcraig said:


> If Tony had any sense of logic he would push Eddie hard



If Eddie had any sense of wanting to be a star, he’d work out and be the total package.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Cody was Stardust and now WWE is paying him millions to come back...this is wrestling not real life


Back to Stardust? That would mean Cody is going to be back to hopping out ass first hoping to get penatrated 😂


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

the_hound said:


> I am a troll


100% agreed


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> Steroid Buddy


Yeah, I checked. According to Dave Meltzer, AEW does not, in fact, have any Wellness Policy in effect for its talent. So everyone on the card is free to be juiced-to-the-gills, should they so desire.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> If Eddie had any sense of wanting to be a star, he’d work out and be the total package.


And yet he's still one of the most cheered guys, people don't care. His body isn't why Tony doesn't push him Tony doesn't really push anyone


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

You tell him Eddie.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Yet another WWE dig.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jericho looks 10 years younger and 20 pounds lighter.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Eddie is fucking money


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

ThirdMan said:


> Black....probably shouldn't be losing by roll-up, given his uber-dark gimmick.


He was choking on the mist. There is a reason for it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dynamite is Storytime shoulda been the tagline. 😂


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Who the hell is Eddie Kingston lmfaoooo


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> I honestly don't get how you don't see it [emoji1745]*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496661573003137024


Because the actual content is stupid and no amount of voice infliction really covers that. If folk like it, I guess lol. But nah I can't take "I was a bullied Jew with ADHD" as the origin story for him. Especially when we know it's a bluff


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Eddie gets the best reactions from
The crowd. No one but MJF gets the reactions he gets on the mic.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Eddie Edwards lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

'Whatshisname' 🤣


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496668905334521859


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Buddy Matthews is no doubt on the sauce.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Jericho took a shot at Cody


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Do we really think that Cole or a debuting Gargano will headline this feud with the re-united Elite? Come on. It will need a more undisputedly dashing fella.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Eddie giving Jericho shit for using insider terms


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Jericho’s shoes are so loud.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496668905334521859


Kris Statlander zapping everybody with lasers would actually be more entertaining 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

"it's my way! My way or the highway" - Eddie Kingston?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This is better than the MJF segment.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Oh no not the S word!


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Me and you at the pay per view... almost rhymes


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jericho looks so, so much better wow.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jericho isn’t wrong.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Eddie getting absolutely dragged, this is awesome.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

DZ Crew said:


> Another overbooked mess to end a match... what a surprise.


It’s the AEW way!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

They should have a skinny jeans vs baggy jeans match. Loser wears the opposite style


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho is setting himself up as the Hollywood heel vs Eddie's common man. I think Eddie may win at the PPV.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Painmaker Jericho?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


I am an unapologetic Jericho mark since the Ralphus days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Insider terms and HHH’s real name. Just need a Vince Russo promo. 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

AEW is Jericho.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit one segment is all it took to make this one of the most hyped matches on the PPV. That delivered on every level. Kingston has to win.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The promos and storyline development on this show have been great. I usually prefer less talking but they are PPV build mode so I'll excuse it.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Overall I liked it a lot, but could have been less "shooty." Kinda hate anytime a promo brings up terms like babyface.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm kind of interested in Jericho for the first time in a year


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Very good segment two great guys on the stick


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Matt Hardy back in to cool down the crowd


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Jericho is setting himself up as the Hollywood heel vs Eddie's common man. I think Eddie may win at the PPV.


Heh. Well, he'd _better. _Otherwise this segment/feud will be an utter burial of him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496670942541410304


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Andrade looks like Bad Bunny, its probably the same jobber 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I bet they smoke some good weed in that stairwell when the camera isn’t on.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> Jericho looks so, so much better wow.


I went from thinking he should retire to maybe wanting another aew (short) title run. He looks way better


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Another really good segment. Kingston/Jericho is looking good.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Everything Eddie Kingston is involved in is awesome.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So Jericho has spent his whole career saying how bad it is to verbally bury your opponent because when you beat them it means nothing, yet he just spent 20 minutes doing exactly that to Eddie Kingston. *


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Money promo from both men. Im hyped for this match!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Underwear Starks 😂


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

God that match sounds fucking awful


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ricky Starks has been a dud


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

That was a great segment. And you can tell Jericho is taking better care of himself.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

I hope Eddie gets in shape, as he promised, and drops that beer belly, and he may become a draw.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This episode picked up, and it has been enjoyable!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496671331932332034


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jericho / Kingston is a banger. 

Kingston is gonna go over


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *So Jericho has spent his whole career saying how bad it is to verbally bury your opponent because when you beat them it means nothing, yet he just spent 20 minutes doing exactly that to Eddie Kingston. *


I guess that means Eddie is gonna win!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh my god more Dork order


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Number 10? Its Shawn Spears dressed like Rey Mysterio isnt it?! 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Even the Dork Order members look bored with the gimmick at this point.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wait what match did they just announce for Revolution? Some kind of trios match with Guevara and Sting? I missed that


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Nobody wants to see Private Party and Matt in any Revolution match. 

Nobody.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks like Jericho lost alot of that belly fat. Looking forward to this match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ricky Underwear Starks looks like Ted DiBease Jr 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Ricky Starks has been a dud


When you give the man nothing to do... what do you expect?


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

I pity the poor guy who has to get in that ladder match with all that BEEF.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

ProjectGargano said:


> I think that it is pretty obvious that MJF is trying to make CM Punk the bad guy here


I´m starting to think we might get two major storylines out of Revolution. 

1. Danielson/Punk as a new invasion stable. MJF trying to draw some babyface heat, while also mentioning Punk AND Danielson. What if the endgame was not turning Wardlow on MJF, but turning both babyface at the same time. Bromance alive.

2. Re-United Elite vs. Undisputed Era + Jay White (+ Cody???)


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Okay so 10 needs to win this match because he's big.

I demand the ladder match be a HOSS LADDER MATCH. 

10 vs Lee vs Wardlow vs Hobbs


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Starks is another guy lost in the shuffle. Somehow this Dark match ended up on Dynamite.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Even the Dork Order members look bored with the gimmick at this point.


The Dark Order gimmick was done when Brodie Lee was sadly and unfortunately no longer around to be their leader.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> Nobody wants to see Private Party and Matt in any Revolution match.
> 
> Nobody.


I really thought we were getting a triple threat between Andrade, Darby Allin and Sammy Guevara for the TNT title.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Dr. Middy said:


> Okay so 10 needs to win this match because he's big.
> 
> I demand the ladder match be a HOSS LADDER MATCH.
> 
> 10 vs Lee vs Wardlow vs Hobbs


Big Meaty Men Slappin'...Ladders.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

10/Vance is a handsome guy under the mask, I'm surprised they haven't taken it off him yet. Angels took his off.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Wait what match did they just announce for Revolution? Some kind of trios match with Guevara and Sting? I missed that


Andrade Hardy one of PP against Sammy Sting and Darby


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Geeee said:


> I really thought we were getting a triple threat between Andrade, Darby Allin and Sammy Guevara for the TNT title.


That would be 100000x better.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ElTerrible said:


> I´m starting to think we might get two major storylines out of Revolution.
> 
> 1. Danielson/Punk as a new invasion stable. MJF trying to draw some babyface heat, while also mentioning Punk AND Danielson. What if the endgame was not turning Wardlow on MJF, but turning both babyface at the same time. Bromance alive.
> 
> 2. Re-United Elite vs. Undisputed Era + Jay White (+ Cody???)


What if Jay White invites the Good Brothers?


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Yeah I wouldnt of had him do all that. Penta looking badass was good enough


I thought Penta looked pretty cool. Although it seemed like a waste for him to show off this new evil dark side of himself only to win by a roll-up and the get beat up.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww Ricky Starks has a boner 😂


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

HHH tonight on the streets of CT when he sees Eddie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

10 got geeked out.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> 10/Vance is a handsome guy under the mask, I'm surprised they haven't taken it off him yet. Angels took his off.


Maybe that finish was the start of that angle


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Rankles75 said:


> It’s the AEW way!


Elitist.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oracle said:


> Andrade Hardy one of PP against Sammy Sting and Darby


I don’t like that honestly, Sting doesn’t HAVE to be on the card. Could’ve just done Darby vs Guevara vs Andrade.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That's not the Young Bucks, that's Waluigi! 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I guess it’s not an All Hoss ladder match, Starks needed that win anyway


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

As much I would want a beefy ladder match.... nobody wants to see 10 in a big match. 😆


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Adam Cole must be auditioning for a remake of the machinist.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> I don’t like that honestly, Sting doesn’t HAVE to be on the card. Could’ve just done Darby vs Guevara vs Andrade.


I think they didn't want to do two triple threat matches but then...they just should've done a different tag team match because it makes sense for the TNT title storyline and the tag title doesn't have a storyline


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bobby Fish should come out with a purple Waluigi driver cap 😂


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> I thought Buddy's debut was cool. But I thought the match was just....OK. Honestly the Pentagon Dark stuff ended after the entrance. After that he just wrestled like he always did.
> 
> And honestly....I'm just not feeling the House of Black stuff. Like this just isn't how I want to see Malakai.


All AEW knows what to do are groups, groups, groups. I don't know how this will help Murphy.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

No Wardlow tonight? Fuck this show.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

9:30.

TIME FOR THE WOMEN'S MATCH.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Bad Bunny is so fkin sexy man. Sucks shes about to get squashed her tho lmao


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The Bucks look massive compared to Cole


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Fish gets my vote for best on promos tonight.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

20 min time limit?


No one worried about Jade going 20 in a singles match. 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Jade dressee like Sasha Banks? 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Bucks/RedDragon backstage segments have been pretty awful.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This is just Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Cole rejoins the Bullet Club and Kenny saves Hanger, we could get a Jay/Cole vs Kenny/Hangman match. Woof.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> All AEW knows what to do are groups, groups, groups. I don't know how this will help Murphy.


Well you see he injured Black's eye in WWE, and know he's with him in AEW doing vaguely dark stuff. Don't you get how fire that is?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jade smells like money, looks like money, and is green like money! 🤑🤑🤑


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Weird that Jade is fighting a heel


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

First woman to wipe the eye shadow off their opponent wins. Aubrey is also eligible.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jade hair is matching how she is in the ring....Green


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Aubrey has more personality than Jade Cargile 😂


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

What size is Adam Cole's jacket? Small?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> The Bucks/RedDragon backstage segments have been pretty awful.


Its a dumb horribly booked storyline.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I have to say the push-up armbar/teabag spot is pretty solid


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

PG Punk said:


> What size is Adam Cole's jacket? Small?



Woman’s XS.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

PG Punk said:


> What size is Adam Cole's jacket? Small?


Same as Finn Balor's.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

PG Punk said:


> What size is Adam Cole's jacket? Small?


Extra-small


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Woman’s XS.


Its Britt's jacket. 😂


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Weird that Jade is fighting a heel


Weird The New York Yankees have to play The Boston Red Sox when both are hated.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Its Britt's jacket. 😂


No it’s Riho.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Is Jade Cargill Bobby Lashleys sister


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Statlander vs Jade would be fine on the PPV


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jade forgot to kick out, hahaha.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Aubrey just stalled in counting the three-count during the PiP. Jade forgot to lift her shoulder.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The Bunny deserves the TNT belt.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

ThirdMan said:


> Aubrey just stalled in counting the three-count during the PiP. Jade forgot to lift her shoulder.


So she a good ref.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is….ahhh whatever.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

More overbooked nonsense.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jade needs a belt to help her beat bad bunny lmao what is going on here?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well that was meh


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

there's been way too much fucking hardy on this show


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was bad and I can't even blame Bunny. Jade was awful there.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

How was that a impressive outing JR..lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Smart Mark doesn't stand a chance against the Mark of All Marks.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That didn't need to go through a commercial.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

No DONT GIVE HER A MIC. PLZ 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Statlander vs Jade would be fine on the PPV


They so could of did that! Statlander would of been better as TBS champion, have her go heel and just dominate bitches like they are inferior Earthling lifeforms compared to her acting like her alien species is superior, its not hard to do!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Jobber Conti


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

TAY CONTI!?!?!? LMFAO MAKE IT STOP


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

At his point, Matt is just killing time until Jeff is available from 9th March


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

28-0 baby


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Jadeberg, Jadeberg!


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

This is bad, lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Im cringing literally cringing lmfao


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tay Conti is just a retarded bimbo and shouldnt be anywhere near any title, she is just a jobber.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Lmfaooooo Conti, really? Hahahahaha


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

That was so dumb.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jade Cargil is money


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Khan is making the classic mistake of overbooking every segment.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man, AEW needs to sign some new top tier women pronto. For fucks sake, Tessa Blanchard is still unemployed.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Some day somebody in this company will come to the realization that at least one person in the ring needs to know what the FUCK they’re doing.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

When Jade kissed Tay, Sammy was like: I hear you Jungle Boy.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cargill vs Goldberg. Book it Tony.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lmao Tay Conti better be on the preshow...give Jade a nice squash.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Keith Lee vs Hobbs anyone? 😂


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Bunny got the ultra jobber treatment tonight


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ricky Starks: we run things around here, you see I have this fake belt


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

There’s Tony Khan’s massive groundbreaking surprise in another 30 second backstage promo. 😃


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Rampage looks good


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow I agree so much with Tony Starks !!!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Starks is smooth on the mic.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

I think most would agree that the promos have been significantly better than the in-ring tonight.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Im gonna say it..Jade would be big time in WWE


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

OC being in the ladder match was all these guys is just fucking stupid. 

Bowens better win


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

I feel sorry for the wrestlers like the Dark Order jobbers who have to travel to the arena and get in their wrestling gear just to walk out to the edge of the platform when "10" walks to the ring. At least it's a check.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So Tony decided to dust Tanya off the shelf. Nice!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ratings should be higher this week because no basketball on tonight


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

ThirdMan said:


> I think most would agree that the promos have been significantly better than the in-ring tonight.


It's been a very good sports entertainment show.....and we're getting a proper professional wrestling match as the main event, I have quite enjoyed the structure of the show tonight.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Im gonna say it..Jade would be big time in WWE


What is the difference of her in AEW and on WWE?


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

How many times is Jericho going to use insider terms? Dropping one is tolerable, but he said "jobber": and "promo" and "babyface" and "over". Really annoying. Tony needs to quit booking for smarks. It isn't 1996 anymore.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PG Punk said:


> I feel sorry for the wrestlers like the Dark Order jobbers who have to travel to the arena and get in their wrestling gear just to walk out to the edge of the platform when "10" walks to the ring. At least it's a check.


They usually wrestle on the Elevation tapings before the show, so they have to do something to earn their pay.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

OC in the ladder match? Not feeling that with how good the line up was shaping up to be honestly. I doubt Bowens beats him.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

ProjectGargano said:


> What is the difference of her in AEW and on WWE?


Bigger stars to face in WWE....Her vs Sasha, Becky, Charlotte etc all $$$


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Only one person allowed to go to 50-0 is Floyd. He´ll end Jade at 49-0. Okay seriously I think that´s where this is going to end. 99-0 is too far. Only question is who will be #50.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh FUCK OFF with the Sunday PPV's.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Daniel vs Bryan


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Bigger stars to face in WWE....Her vs Sasha, Becky, Charlotte etc all $$$


Jade is a jobber compared to the 4HW.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

ProjectGargano said:


> What is the difference of her in AEW and on WWE?


She'd get way more ring time/mic time and possibly main even a Wrestlemania. She could be a major star in the WWE.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Daniel Garcia's theme bangs. He should come up with a cool entrance


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sunday, dam. But it's a lot of wrestling for 3 shows


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jade is a jobber compared to the 4HW.


 Nah not if she keeps working on her ring work. She has a great look


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww! The guy signing Daniel Bryan's theme sounds like a pussy 🤢


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Ham and Egger said:


> She'd get way more ring time/mic time and possibly main even a Wrestlemania. She could be a major star in the WWE.


She is green as hell to have long matches and she is bad on the mic


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

This is gonna be a banger of a match


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sooo is HOOK only a rampage thing now?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

ProjectGargano said:


> She is green as hell to have long matches and she is bad on the mic


I guess what I'm trying to say is that she'd get more reps and have access to the best trainers for her to be at a main event level.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Nah not if she keeps working on her ring work. She has a great look


Her in ring work is worse than Charlotte's 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

T-Mobile Arena is a pretty big building if memory serves me right. I wonder what headlines DoN this year. Hangman vs Punk or MJF?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So HEEL vs HEEL? SMH. Classic AEW.


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

Bryan is the best wrestler in the world right now. So good he doesnt even need the title.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Too many face vs face matches and heel vs heel matches. Very poor choices. Way to devalue both.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Retro TNA is better than this tbh.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

God I miss Kenny so fkin much man lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This match, as expected, is incredible. Better than Rock vs Hogan in Toronto.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> This match, as expected, is incredible. Better than Rock vs Hogan in Toronto.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> This match, as expected, is incredible. Better than Rock vs Hogan in Toronto.



😂😂😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> This match, as expected, is incredible. Better than Rock vs Hogan in Toronto.


Hulk Hogan in TNA is better than this ffs 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> This match, as expected, is incredible. Better than Rock vs Hogan in Toronto.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Garcia has GOT to join up with Danielson. So many similarities to early career Danielson.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This match sucks. Funny that some of you marks were going wild when it was announced. 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why not show Keith Lee wrestling instead of this shit?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Eww! The guy signing Daniel Bryan's theme sounds like a pussy 🤢


They need to remove that auto tune singer from the song ASAP


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Match of the century. My god. It was incredible. What a main event.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Decent technical match. Not sure that it needed to be in the main-event slot, though, given its more methodical nature.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

WTF 2.jobbers....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan brought the violence!


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Tag-team match next week, playas.

Or perhaps not.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This booking is fucking nuts, ADD. So Bryan is heel/face? LMFAO


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jade is a jobber compared to the 4HW.


If Jade. was in WWE like they wanted she would be running that division….Unless it is Ronda Rousey’s turn, of course. Jade would be booked as whoever is even left in that division. Flair vs Jade would main event one of those WrestleManias they do.

Jade shouldn’t be anywhere near cable television at this point in her career. They have at least four actual rookies on their roster for some reason. She should be the Nightmare Women‘s Champion if they are still going to run shows on YouTube now that Cody is gone.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The chick singing Wild Thing is saying "Wild Thang" like how stupid Micheal Cole says it 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Overrun time?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"This is awesome🤪" no this is stupid 😂


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

and thats a wrestling show ladies and gentlemen. Fantastic job!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

This match feels so rushed. I hate how they build up most shit two-three weeks before the PPV.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Moxley vs Bryan is gonna be phenomenal


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox vs Danielson is going to be pure unfiltered violence. 😍


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Revolution is a must buy PPV!!!


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Can’t wait for Danielson/Mox.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This is why AEW is just the second best wrestling show on tv only to retro TNA on Access 😂


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Im gonna say it..Jade would be big time in WWE


They turned her down, oopsie


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

For as much as people hyped it, Bryan vs. Garcia was just OK. The aftermath with Mox however was excellent.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Ham and Egger said:


> Revolution is a must buy PPV!!!


definitely, the card is stacked. Can’t wait


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Damn that Danielson vs Garcia match Iis literally the single greatest wrestling match in the history of all wrestling matches, it slapped, fucked and killed. 

Another win for the good guys.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

All that's needed now for the Revolution card is PAC vs Malakai Black and we're in for another 9.5 - 10/10 show.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Bryan/Garcia was great and Bryan killing guys is immensely entertaining, but the Lee match was better due to the babyface dynamic.

Also, I adore this Mox/Bryan program, and don't be shocked if they are the best match on the PPV. Those two are gonna kill each other.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman vs Cole
Mox vs Danielson
MJF vs Punk
Jericho vs Kingston
Britt vs Thunder Rosa
Revolution ladder match
Jurassics vs reDRagon vs ??? (Bucks probably)
Sammy vs Darby vs Andrade tornado match (did I hear that right or is it a trios tornado match?)

And possibly Malakai vs PAC.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought that Danielson vs Moriarty was a little better than Danielson vs Garcia but the stuff with Mox at the end was great.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> They turned her down, oopsie


They didn't actually. Her tryout was cut short because of Covid and then she turned them down based on what they were offering and that she earned more from Instagram. She's even said this herself.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Danielson vs. Mox must be the main event !
Much more than this midcard fight between Cole and Page. 

Anyway, I'm a bit sad Moxley and Danielson didn't make an alliance.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

That main event sucked. It was so rushed and obvious who was going to win and I can't take Garcia seriously as a tough guy when I could beat him in a fight. He looks so bland. His move set is fine but again, that's not all pro wrestling is.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Damn that Danielson vs Garcia match Iis literally the single greatest wrestling match in the history of all wrestling matches, it slapped, fucked and killed.
> 
> Another win for the good guys.


An instant classic.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

This episode was pretty bad in all honesty. A few bright spots but they really try to over-do it in every major segment.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> An instant classic.


AEW just FUCKS man, this is where the REAL wrestling is at 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Sammy vs Darby vs Andrade tornado match (did I hear that right or is it a trios tornado match?)


It's a Trios tornado tag;

Sting, Darby and Sammy v Andrade, Matt and one of the PP members.....I think we see Matt Hardy walk off out through the crowd during the match.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Ham and Egger said:


> I guess what I'm trying to say is that she'd get more reps and have access to the best trainers for her to be at a main event level.


She would get many more chances than others with the same experience or more.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I found this show, outside of the women’s match, to be fucking incredible. I hate promos, but these promos ALL fucking delivered.

And I’m still reeling from the MJF shoot. He broke character and gave you a glimpse into his heart and soul, and he explained why he loves this business.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, this was a weird show for me.

The Battle Royal for me was fairly boring minus a few spots. Santana felt like he was easily the most over guy in the match. They need to be prepping PnP as the next Champions. It feels like their time. I did like the end of the match as well with Kyle being a shithead. But as a damn near 20 minute match, it kind of dragged. The aftermath with Hangman was fun though.

The MJF promo was well delivered and interesting. I'm going to reserve judgement on this before I see what happens next week. In a way it's really good because MJF could easily be telling the truth, and he could still use it for sympathy to get one up on Punk. But if Punk just simply falls for this ruse, than he looks like a dumb babyface. We'll see.

I made my thought clear on the HOB stuff in my thread. The Pac/Penta vs. Black/Brody match was fine. Just, fine. Penta's entrance was great. But really after the entrance he was just normal Pentagon with a darker look. And the match they had was fine. The Buddy debut was cool but honestly it's the only thing that saved this segment from being uninteresting to me.

The Jericho/Eddie thing had it's ups and downs. It was a little too "shooty" for me, especially when Jericho said Eddie would be a great "babyface". It was dumb when Cody did it when saying "heel", and it's stupid now. And for awhile it kind of felt like a cheap knockoff of what Punk & Eddie did last year, which was great. But, I did like the stuff at the end where Jericho started mentioning Eddie's family. It at least feels like Eddie & Jericho are in the roles they should be. I will say after what happened here, Eddie pretty much has to win at the PPV. And I think they will.

Ricky/10 & Jade/Bunny were matches that happened. Not much else to say really.

Bryan vs. Garcia was, like the tag match, fine. I don't think it was great as I'm sure some people will hype it to be. It was a solid little TV main event, but not much more. The Bryan/Mox stuff after the match however was excellent. You know you're doing something right when you have the crowd chanting "THIS IS AWESOME" and you haven't even touched. I can't wait for that match.

So yeah, a weird how and not even one I feel comfortable rating.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

They make Penta look EVIL and badass just for him to eat the pin and then get beat up after the match lmao christ


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Cult03 said:


> They didn't actually. Her tryout was cut short because of Covid and then she turned them down based on what they were offering and that she earned more from Instagram. She's even said this herself.


I was sure I read that they didn’t sign her because they didn’t think she was going to be serious about it because she had her kid. I may have read wrong then.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tag Team Battle Royal was half good, half bad for me. First half was a complete cluster but when it came down to the final 8 it got better. RedDragon winning would telegraph the fact that the Bucks are winning next week. Should be a nice Triple Threat tag match with JE at Revolution. Everything after the match ended was good. Hangman cut the first of three powerful promos tonight. He sounded confident and sure of himself. 

Before the promo he came down to face RedDragon by himself, no Dark Order, in a badass moment that was followed up by a staredown with the Bucks which I thought was significant given Hangman's storyline with the Elite.

The MJF segment was done beautifully. The way teary-eyed MJF poured out his heart at this point in the feud took things to a deeper emotional level for the viewer, and expands on MJF's history while developing his character all at once. 

Almost every villain you come across has some kind of tragic backstory or rough beginning, but you don't really see those elements of a character in pro wrestling, everything always plays out on the surface level and the writing never gets as deep as it got tonight. This was an exceptional segment that added a deeper layer to the feud as a whole. Punk even seemed sympathetic. What would be true heel shit is MJF faking it the whole time lol. 

The House of Black vs Death Triangle wasn't much of a match, last week's was better, but everything that transpired before and after the match was the story here. Penta Oscuro's entrance was tantalizing and devilish, really had a strong presence coming out in his new form. I like the way they booked Black to take the pinfall by swallowing his own black mist. If they were going to lose then that protected them in a way. After the match Black brings the shovel into the ring and acts like he's going for the kill stab, only for the lights to go off and for Buddy Murphy to appear. There was so much going lol, but it all had an epic feel. Brody King killing all the security as he went up the ramp was shot really well. Loved all of this. The House of Black is growing stronger. 

The Kingston/Jericho segment was stellar. It's up there with the Punk/Kingston segment. Wasn't too much of a fan of the use of all the insider terms but that's a minor complaint. They ripped eachother apart and sold their PPV match tenfold in one segment. I'm pumped to see them fight now. Kingston has to come out with the win or he'll look like a bum after Jericho's lines tonight. 

Starks vs 10 wasn't much of anything. Jade Cargill vs Bunny was terrible. But Jade looked smoking hot particularly tonight. I like Tay Conti and I'm fine with her being the next to challenge for the TBS title. She had a solid match with Britt Baker at Full Gear. While I'm on the women, it's looking like we're gonna get that face to face with Thunder Rosa and Britt Baker on Rampage, which should be good and up there with the Ruby Soho/Britt segment.

Garcia vs Bryan didn't reach the level that it should have. These are two guys that need at least 20 minutes to wrestle a full match. It was pretty good for what we got though. Moxley coming out afterwards was incredible. What a great way to end the show. Moxley vs Bryan is gonna be a serious banger at Revolution.

Wrestling was on the weak end tonight, but all of the segments and moments made up for it. Very good promo heavy stuff tonight. 

*Overall: 7.5/10*


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

TD Stinger said:


> For as much as people hyped it, Bryan vs. Garcia was just OK. The aftermath with Mox however was excellent.


Danielson and Garcia were the ones in control…plus TK. The fans who look forward to the match hopefully don’t have the ability to either predict or control the events in the future. As much as I may agree with some opinions it’s for the best that nobody on the forum has control of “the book”.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Remember that 2009 story where Jim Cornette allegedly blew up and yelled "why the fuck are we pushing Eric Young?" That's me, but with Daniel Garcia. He's main evented more Dynamite's than anyone lately!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> They make Penta look EVIL and badass just for him to eat the pin and then get beat up after the match lmao christ


? Penta pinned Malakai


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

That show was mostly underwhelming for me.

1 point for CM Punk
1 point for Chris Jericho
1 point for Penta
1 point for Jericho’s shoes

4/10


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> AEW just FUCKS man, this is where the REAL wrestling is at 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


You shit on a show you watch weekly and then waste more time circle jerking with another whiner of a show he doesn’t like, yet continuously watches. Sounds like a massive waste of time for both of you.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I thought the show was good. Certainly not to the level of the last few episodes but it did it’s just progressing the big feuds and getting me pumped for the PPV. It did it’s just job just fine and I’m looking forward to next weeks edition.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> They make Penta look EVIL and badass just for him to eat the pin and then get beat up after the match lmao christ


Death Triangle won.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Excalibur, dude catch a breath. He needs to allow Tony and JR to do some of those match reads. I know he has a finite time to that but, damn.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prosper said:


> The MJF segment was done beautifully. The way teary-eyed MJF poured out his heart at this point in the feud took things to a deeper emotional level for the viewer, and expands on MJF's history while developing his character all at once.
> 
> Almost every villain you come across has some kind of tragic backstory or rough beginning, but you don't really see those elements of a character in pro wrestling, everything always plays out on the surface level and the writing never gets as deep as it got tonight. This was an exceptional segment that added a deeper layer to the feud as a whole. Punk even seemed sympathetic. What would be true heel shit is MJF faking it the whole time lol.


They are not going to understand or enjoy the level of thought that went into this segment. That was perfect television.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't think its as deep as you guys think it is. It's creating a moment for MJF to become a more dastardly heel, trying to pull on the heartstrings until it's revealed the story was bullshit and MJF was the bully all along.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> I don't think its as deep as you guys think it is. It's creating a moment for MJF to become a more dastardly heel, trying to pull on the heartstrings until it's revealed the story was bullshit and MJF was the bully all along.


This is exactly what I think it is. 

But the fact that you have enough people questioning it and actually annoyed by it probably means that they could have been a little more obvious to show that MJF was lying his ass off.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Hangman vs Cole
> Mox vs Danielson
> MJF vs Punk
> Jericho vs Kingston
> ...


Thought I heard Jade say 'At Revolution?' to Tay.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Sad Panda said:


> You shit on a show you watch weekly and then waste more time circle jerking with another whiner of a show he doesn’t like, yet continuously watches. Sounds like a massive waste of time for both of you.


I don't even watch the show weekly where the hell do you get that from? 🤣

I tune in maybe once month to see if it got better and most of the time it stays the same. I just watch highlights of what looks interesting. And I'm just fucking around dude no need to take everything seriously.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Thought I heard Jade say 'At Revolution?' to Tay.


Probably on the Buy-in


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I don't even watch the show weekly where the hell do you get that from? 🤣
> 
> I tune in maybe once month to see if it got better and most of the time it stays the same. I just watch highlights of what looks interesting. And I'm just fucking around dude no need to take everything seriously.


More just assuming you do, I apologize if my assumption is inaccurate.

And that’s fine but the Dynamite thread is just littered with dudes that despise the show. Weeding through the waves of negativity regarding 99 percent of the show gets tiresome.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Sad Panda said:


> More just assuming you do, I apologize if my assumption is inaccurate.
> 
> And that’s fine but the Dynamite thread is just littered with dudes that despise the show. Weeding through the waves of negativity regarding 99 percent of the show gets tiresome.


Nah you're fine mate no need to apologize, and no I get that if you're someone who loves the show, I'm personally indifferent, there's shit I like and shit I don't but I'll play up the negative aspects for my own amusement.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Probably on the Buy-in


They better not if they don't want people bitching about it.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Nah you're fine mate no need to apologize, and no I get that if you're someone who loves the show, I'm personally indifferent, there's shit I like and shit I don't but I'll play up the negative aspects for my own amusement.


Fair enough. Not even sure why I pin pointed your message out of the litany of others to be honest.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

MJF told the same story in MLW. Except instead of the bit about Punk, he bidded his time for revenge and knocked out the dude in his senior year. He's the real psycho, Mance Warner rargh.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Another good show.

Hangman coming down to just kick absolute arse at the beginning was good stuff. I like that character work that saw him leave out the Bucks entirely, as well as them just leave him alone. Crowd was absolutely HOT for him too. Nice to see. Good promo too. That's exactly how you should be booking Hangman.

Bryan put Garcia over huge in his promo.

MJF cut a masterclass promo, fuck me that was good. That was knee deep in double turn territory but he’s too much of a dick for that to happen. Yet. It actually gave him a new layer to his character, almost.... sympathetic. Almost.

Tag match between House of Black and Penta/PAC was entertaining - surprised by the winners tbh but the beat down afterwards didn't do anything ot make House of Black look weak. Was nice to see Buddy, he's a fantastic talent and damn the crowd was HOT for him. Looks like a million bucks too.

Eddie Kingston's mere existence is an easy mode cheat for wrestling booking. Just put "20 minute Eddie Kingston promo" on your show and it instantly adds a couple stars. It's so easy for him. His connection with the fans is incredible.

Nice to see Starks in the Face of the Revolution ladder match to be honest - of course, he's not going to win but I think it MAY be the start of the break up of Team Taz and Starks making his own way (with potentially Hobbs keeping Taz as his manager)


the worst part about Bryan/Garcia is that I wish it was longer - I really hope Garcia eventually joins up with Bryan and Moxley because he might actually start winning some big matches then. Dude is a killer, reminds me of Nate Diaz in that he just wants to fight. Mox is so damn fucking over. Can't wait for that match at Revolution.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Sad Panda said:


> More just assuming you do, I apologize if my assumption is inaccurate.
> 
> And that’s fine but the Dynamite thread is just littered with dudes that despise the show. Weeding through the waves of negativity regarding 99 percent of the show gets tiresome.


WF is the worst place to watch AEW Dynamite (or wrestling in general) with other fans. No need to participate in hate watching.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

elo said:


> It's a Trios tornado tag;
> 
> Sting, Darby and Sammy v Andrade, Matt and one of the PP members.....I think we see Matt Hardy walk off out through the crowd during the match.




Trios tornado match: Also known as a guaranteed clusterfuck. 😂


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

This show deserves a good rating. Great all round. No significantly low points.
My main criticism was how the commentators undersold Pentas new look/name.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

lol - i always enjoy coming to this thread a couple of hours after the show to read what people thought during

man.... some of you are wild  

My take:

Battle royale - skipped it till the end. I don't fuck with BRs, never have - they are dumb

The ending was good though and Hangman afterwards was excellent

MJF promo - A+ magical stuff. Just so so good

Eddie / Jericho was amazing too - Eddie is basically MJFs equal on the mic IMO and the outshined Jericho

Starks / 10 was short, which is good - Starks , Hobbs, Keith promo was good. Starks was great on the mic

Jade / Bunny was ok, skipped half of it

Garcia / Danielson should've been better - a B+ showing. But the Danielson / Mox bit was As all around

Penta needs to move away from Pac / and I want a Pac / Malakai singles match

an enjoyable show - more for the mic than the ring


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Enjoyed this Dynaminte. Few points

-Adam Page not feeling like the maint event champion to me still. He comes across as an upper-midcarder- which is fine. There would have been no shame in this all being over the TNT title and having that title elevated with this feud and his previous feud with Larcher. Why can't the TNT title have storylines when Cody isn't involved? But that is another story.

-Loved the Jericho/Kingston segment. Very true and real from both sides. Kingston is so frustrating as everyone is absolutely behind him in the crowd (and at home) and he just can't even put 10% into his look to hold him in that upper card space (in terms of appearance). Jericho is getting himself back, why can't he? Eddie should go over and it could launch him as an even bigger babyface.

Nice little cheeky reference about Cody too by Jericho.

-MJF. Wow, what a promo. Just want to see what happens next between these two.

-Really really hope this Bryan/Mox thing turns into a Young Lions kind of deal. 

-AEW need to pull the trigger on Santana/Ortiz (more so Santana). The crowd is hot for them and they have been here since the start. RedDragon/Bucks storyline doesn't really need to be inserted in the tag team challenge, and they could have spent a few weeks getting everyone invested in Jungle Boy/Lucha vs PnP instead. Oh, and what a cliff JB/Lucha have fallen off since becoming champions too. Completely left behind and a forgotten attraction. 

-Line of the night goes to Starks for that Keith Lee impersonation.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> I don't think its as deep as you guys think it is. It's creating a moment for MJF to become a more dastardly heel, trying to pull on the heartstrings until it's revealed the story was bullshit and MJF was the bully all along.


I'm gonna be interested to see how this all plays out. Because with MJF, he could be making all of this up, and then use this as an opportunity to play to Punk's humanity and jump him. Or, he could be telling the truth, and still do the same thing.

The problem is if that does happen, Punk does look like a stupid babyface for even falling for this. And I won't lie, there is part of me that thinks it might be too scuzzy to go from "well, ADD is a serous thing" like Tony was saying on commentary this week to then end up just using that for heel heat.

Like, I'd probably respect them more even if they had MJF just stand by everything he said and not try to use it for heat and Punk goes into their match somewhat conflicted.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Double Post


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - i always enjoy coming to this thread a couple of hours after the show to read what people thought during
> 
> man.... some of you are wild
> 
> ...


I said the same thing, so how funny that two guys who hate promos…loved an AEW show that was ALL about the promos!?

Keep the promos like those tonight coming. Those felt fresh, not like carbon copies from the 80s.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> Like, I'd probably respect them more even if they had MJF just stand by everything he said and not try to use it for heat and Punk goes into their match somewhat conflicted.


I’ll be disappointed if they take it all back. That shit was too good to try to erase. By all means let Punk stay conflicted, even let MJF pretend he was joking, but do so in a way that leaves the door cracked for the audience to BELIEVE.

And goddamn that kid is good. If he were 6’4”+, he’d be on his way to being the GOAT. He’s Just unreal.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Thought the first hour was really, really great.
The second hour they calmed the crowd and didn't really build them back up.
Overall a lot more positives than negatives.

Here's my thoughts:


Jurassic Express should be used more often to open shows given the crowd reaction.
Battle Royal highlighted the gold depth in the roster. Was rooting for FTR but happy ReDragon won.
Good segment between Page and Cole.
The MJF speech was brilliant. Showed a dimension to his character I never knew existed and is a great way to get in to the mind of CM Punk to throw him off his game.
Buddy Matthews debut was fine but I think they should have used Varsity Blondes and saved Pentagon Dark for another occasion. He looked like a pussy.
Britt Baker Thunder Rosa feels like a 50/50 call which is a great thing.
Chris Jericho losing weight is great to see.
Ten and Ricky Starts shouldn't have faced off as a loss would hurt either of them.
Theyre trying to present Jade Cargill as Goldberg but with all these botches she's coming across more like Mongo.
The stuff with AHFO will hopefully die a death after Revolution. Its a shame Sting and Darby are caught in this as I was hopeing to see them face FTR.
Danielson Garcia was a fine match but shouldn't have been a main event.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Forum Dud said:


> them.
> Theyre trying to present Jade Cargill as Goldberg but with all these botches she's coming across more like Mongo.


Goldberg was a botch master himself early…


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

6.5/10. Good storyline show, very average in-ring show. I'm an in-ring type guy above all else, however can excuse them going promo heavy when they're trying to sell the PPV.

They did the storyline development very well I thought. Hangman vs. Cole, Punk vs. MJF, Kingston vs. Jericho and Moxley vs. Danielson all felt more interesting prospects leaving the show than entering it.

One thing I was disappointed with what Penta Oscuro being less violent than before. The problem here is that he's a babyface in this feud, so it's hard for him to go all out as the arm-breaking psychopath. He look/name is better than Penta El Zero Miedo though.

Garcia vs. Danielson was a match that could be a MOTYC at some point, but merely felt like a fine TV match. It was good and very technical, but felt rather routine. They need to get Garcia with Danielson asap, as Danielson can teach him a lot. Garcia is technically one of the best young workers around at the age of 23, but putting him with Danielson and maybe Mox will help him cultivate his persona for the long-term.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Not much to say about last night that others haven't said already. I thought it was a really fun episode...not the greatest Dynamite ever, but very solid all around. My only minor critique is that I wish Garcia/Danielson had more time, but hopefully this was just a teaser for a much longer match down the line. 

Also, I've never seen Buddy Matthews before, but...wow, given the reaction and how he looks like a Greek god, why did WWE let him go? Not sure how he is in the ring, but he looks like a blue chipper in terms of reaction and visual already.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

MaseMan said:


> Not much to say about last night that others haven't said already. I thought it was a really fun episode...not the greatest Dynamite ever, but very solid all around. My only minor critique is that I wish Garcia/Danielson had more time, but hopefully this was just a teaser for a much longer match down the line.
> 
> Also, I've never seen Buddy Matthews before, but...wow, given the reaction and how he looks like a Greek god, why did WWE let him go? Not sure how he is in the ring, but he looks like a blue chipper in terms of reaction and visual already.


Buddy was a lot slimmer on WWE. He started on 205 Live as a cruiserweight. I believe he was in the Cruiserweight Classic. I don't remember him being that jacked when he got brought up to the main roster.

Edit: I totally had a brain fart. Terribly sorry. He was on NXT in a tag team. Blake and Murphy with Alexa. That totally slipped my mind. Didn't mean to spread falsehoods. He was on 205 but didn't start there. Sorry again.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I’ll be the first to say it

Buddy’s wrestling pants look dumb - like a blind tailor went to town

and ’Buddy’ is a bad name for somebody joining a dark faction

like here is Osolith, Malakith, Desolator and Greg


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I’m happy for Murphy, hope to see him win gold down the line.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Amazing promo of mjf, but is hard to believe even if is true. I'm just thinking he is faking just to make cm punk lo let his guard down.

That is something he would do.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

This was another good week for Dynamite. Show is much better when they don't waste time in the Codyverse.
Opener was strong and got developed multiple on going stories. 
MJF, Kingston and Jericho promos definitely were high points in the show. 
Jade is your face of the women's division, she should hold that TBS title until the end of time and if her matches are mediocre so be it. She's money and gotten me invested in her. Id love for her to squash Conti and almost everyone not named Thunder Rosa and Britt Baker in that women's division. 
Bryan Danielson is the best act AEW has and a faction with him and Mox is gonna be the hottest act in wrestling.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Danielson vs. Garcia was pretty lame for some workrate dream match. They worked like they were going 40 and it never really hit any kind of climax.


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

Solid Dynamite I think, a few filler matches but it had a lot of cool segments. 

Cole v Page with Elite on the mix 
reDragon vs Bucks going on
Punk vs MJF with that promo
Jericho and Eddie faceoff
Mox/Danielson stuff
Ricky Starks backstage promo

Should've replaced the TBS match for a Baker match or something
And add Darby and it would have been perfect from top to bottom.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I am not going through every page of this thread. Did anyone else mention that Alex Abrahantes looks like death from Bill and Ted?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

This is the best thing MJF has done on a microphone yet. Instantly got me invested in his character after all of these years. Yeah, he's great with a mic but the character and promos are the same thing since 2019 every time, and he's been completely unlikable for the last few years, but now the character has dimension and this looks like it could lead to something great whether it's a work or not, it has legs for good story telling. The Punk/MJF rivalry has been bland so far, this makes it worthwhile. More of this please.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Just got around to watching the show.

I guess I’m in the minority but I didn’t like most of MJF’s promo. His entire “I was bullied please seriously show me sympathy” was something even the crowd with their groans and boos was no selling. He should have went in a different direction.

I think MJF cutting somewhat of a babyface promo could have been great. I liked when he said “I love professional wrestling” and tearing up at the dedication it takes to get there and what being a fan as a kid meant to him. But he should kept on that path and not gone with the cheap and contrived “I was bullied by anti-Semites” shit. What he should have said was get to the heart of why he was angry Punk quit. He should have talked about all the guys in the locker room that have busted their asses for years on small indy shows only to watch an entitled and ungrateful Punk deciding even the biggest stage wasn’t good enough for him MJF could have turned the crowd by doing that bc there’s truth there. Guys making $50 a show look at a Punk leaving millions as an entitled bitch. MJF should have drove that home.


I thought Eddie - Jericho was great. Eddie in particular. This guy is the present day Dreamer/Sandman of AEW. He is the absolute heart and soul of the company and it showed how over he was in front of that crowd. 

Mox/DB should be great.

Honestly Page looks weak as champ bc there is so many more interesting and charismatic guys in the company


----------

